# Weed Opens The Mind



## Killer Vanilla (May 2, 2010)

iv been smoking since the age of 11 im now 20, i honestly think smoking weed has opened my mind, when i look around i see nothing but pawns who cant use there brain, they think they need to work 9-5 to support an economy and "making something of your life" is - working in a pointless job and one day having a mortage and a house

that is such a small dream, i have changed so much the last year i use to never think into anything and just be part of the typical earth and if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit, but there the people whos brains are blocked from thinking anything but what they were brang up to believe and never even think to look into the sky and see whats going on

i use to have a friend who talkd about wanting to live away from everything on a remote island and me n the rest would laugh and rip him about it but... i can understand now he was just brain unlocked years before me

sometimes i sit on my sofa just waiting for something to happen..... the end of the world....a planet crashing into ours....ufo landing that will be impossible to cover up.... just something rather than a cheeky little kid shouting PUSSY OLE in his bike, i want something intresting to happen..... 

anyone else think like this? i could go into space thoughts and that but i dont want to rant....


so yeah what im saying is ... to sum up lol... does anyone feel like smoking weed for years has enabled them to think outside the general human behaviour?


----------



## Handson (May 2, 2010)

Yes we have a winner  

People are brainwashed, you are free to do as we tell you.

Glad you are awake, it's a difficult experience to go through, I though I was going crazy LOL


----------



## Killer Vanilla (May 2, 2010)

Handson said:


> Yes we have a winner
> 
> People are brainwashed, you are free to do as we tell you.
> 
> Glad you are awake, it's a difficult experience to go through, I though I was going crazy LOL


so did i i use to lay up at night wantin to hit my head against a wall because i just didnt no the answers but im through now and i can accept it, just have to be carefull who you can actually explain it to because most people just cant get there brain into gear and think you've lost the plot :O


----------



## Handson (May 2, 2010)

Too right man, oppression his happening.

I've been onto it for a while.

But I'm just a crazy conspiracy theorist 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/321294-chemtrails.html <----- click


----------



## Killer Vanilla (May 2, 2010)

yeah i've been following that topic i saw it last nite, theres so much shit going on that people dont even realise everything is hidden from the public i dont see why.... the people in power dont care about the health issues of mobile signal towers and so on even though its killing people and nothing is being done i just dont understand...


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (May 4, 2010)

weed helped me come to terms with certain things in life too. people are oppressed by the govt's word an laws, people are trading freedom for security an technology will (eventually) overthrow mankind, that is unless we stop making cell phones too small with apps i don't wanna pay for an make something useful like uh... i don't know iron man suits for people or something.


----------



## smok33 (May 5, 2010)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> weed helped me come to terms with certain things in life too. people are oppressed by the govt's word an laws, people are trading freedom for security an technology will (eventually) overthrow mankind, that is unless we stop making cell phones too small with apps i don't wanna pay for an make something useful like uh... i don't know iron man suits for people or something.


exactly man!


----------



## Handson (May 5, 2010)

I think some people on here don't even smoke weed, judging by their attitudes... Oppression happens on this website,

Post things what makes them think and you're psychotic LOL


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 8, 2010)

nice thread man, i also saw your nightwatching/ telescope thread. im trying to get into that aswell...but yeah i KNOW weed helps open your mind. thats way they dont want us

to have it. IMO...its like exercise for your brain..it helps to accelerate your confusion witch makes you USE your brain. just like..weight training and your muscles..

oh yeah fuck those cell phones and that brainwashing TV of they'ers...look up "PYSOPS"....that stuffs every were, but no one seems to mind. it real sad.


----------



## Handson (May 8, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> nice thread man, i also saw your nightwatching/ telescope thread. im trying to get into that aswell...but yeah i KNOW weed helps open your mind. thats way they dont want us
> 
> to have it. IMO...its like exercise for your brain..it helps to accelerate your confusion witch makes you USE your brain. just like..weight training and your muscles..
> 
> oh yeah fuck those cell phones and that brainwashing TV of they'ers...look up "PYSOPS"....that stuffs every were, but no one seems to mind. it real sad.



You're right, brilliant thread.  +Rep


----------



## Handson (May 8, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> yeah i've been following that topic i saw it last nite, theres so much shit going on that people dont even realise everything is hidden from the public i dont see why.... the people in power dont care about the health issues of mobile signal towers and so on even though its killing people and nothing is being done i just dont understand...


All a master plan


----------



## one11 (May 10, 2010)

very good thread. marijuana helps 'unfilter' our minds. it's almost overwhelming. i call it becoming 'enlightened'. but while I was smoking by myself constantly, I would be able to see the complete truth in everything around me and beyond and it was so overwhelming I stopped everything i was doing and stared at nothingness and almost felt like my body was falling. took a long time to come to terms with everything. it's still hard coming to terms. trying to plow my own way through the world without a job or school. it's very hard because the society around us tells us the only way to succeed is to do what everyone else is doing. marijuana has separated me from the zombies i like to call them. life is harder when you live it like this. abudantly I like to call it. but it is true. and an ugly truth is better than a beautiful lie in my opinion. i know im rambling, but i like the topic. its intrigued me for a long time

ill tell ya i've smoked a lot of pot by myself. as im sure most of yall have. but the thoughts that would enter my mind were like words coming to me through other minds. a part of me actually believes they are telepathic messages from whom i do not know. but i know the world will be cleansed. things will be difficult at first, but all things are difficult at first. destruction breathes creation. and the truth is all that is real. but truth does not come to all men. only to those that seek it. keep stimulating your minds people. by that i mean keep smoking weed! lol. but really keep this discussion going.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 11, 2010)

weed enables paranoia in some. How stress free would your life be not thinking about stressful bs


----------



## Handson (May 16, 2010)

Paranoia is created by the law, if you had no fear of being caught, you wouldn't be paranoid right?


----------



## bigv1976 (May 16, 2010)

The very first post is about brain washed people. You wanna see brainwashing? Check out the nutrient section of this forum. Lots of brainwashed people!!!!!!


----------



## ALIENSHADZ (May 30, 2010)

YH I HEAR WHAT YOUR SAYING 
i think exact same way
but more better lol


[email protected] 


add me 

ALIENSHADZ - YOUTUBE !


----------



## ALIENSHADZ (May 30, 2010)

BROTHER I HEAR WHAT YOUR SAYING 








[email protected] 


add me 

ALIENSHADZ - YOUTUBE !


----------



## ALIENSHADZ (May 30, 2010)

kIND OF true 

but...


----------



## ALIENSHADZ (May 30, 2010)

now i feel better

there are other people experiance the same shit as me 


Life NEED SOME SERIOUS INSPERATION 

Where all the real people gone 
I notice to much 
i see and hear everything
im 2 deep 
i aint even high right now


Come take a walk with me everyone

i will open ur eyes !











ALIENSHADZ


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 30, 2010)

Its called neural pruning, something an active toker goes without. The excitement of the cannabinoid system allows the brain to believe all pieces of information are useful and doesn't self-kill or hide/retire un-useful neurons. It can lead to a schizophrenic state, but is more exhibited in a schizoid typal behavior. A realizing of the stupidity and contradiction within average life, an enlightenment as some would call it.

As a philosopher would say, "To philosophize is to learn how to die."

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> iv been smoking since the age of 11 im now 20, i honestly think smoking weed has opened my mind, when i look around i see nothing but pawns who cant use there brain, they think they need to work 9-5 to support an economy and "making something of your life" is - working in a pointless job and one day having a mortage and a house
> 
> that is such a small dream, i have changed so much the last year i use to never think into anything and just be part of the typical earth and if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit, but there the people whos brains are blocked from thinking anything but what they were brang up to believe and never even think to look into the sky and see whats going on
> 
> ...


I think your kind of spot on, but have you ever thought of looking into these interesting things than just waiting for them to happen?
maybe your just thinking of the wrong things?

If you have something free in you, then why not use it to your advantage? 
lol and iv done that living away part and it was the biggest turning point in my life.
everyone talks about living free and this is the free world and our freedom and freedom of speech and so on, in reality {in my opinion} those people are more in jail than the ones in jail.{if that makes sense}.
think about it, 24hrs a day, 7 days a week, 6 hours of sleep, 1 hour of travel, 1 hour on the phone, 1 hour on TV, 2 hours eating, and 8 hours working in the day. if u add that all up, 19hours of a day. the left over 5 hours can EASSSILLLYYYY be filled up by options Pc, xbox, playstation, i phone, i pod, i pad, music, socializing, books, news, dvds, cinemas, facebook/myspace etc..., not to mention shopping, housework, cleaning, visiting the loo, washing cloths, and on and on and on, just when you get to Wednesday your fed up, so you start dreaming about the weekend and thats how your mind puts hardship behind it to look forward to a 2 day weekend which is even busier than weekdays. so in reality your mind never has time to think for itself, so it does everything that is provided with instead.{all the above}.
meanwhile if i put u on an island your mind will then be forced to think for itself and make its own decisions rather than clinging on to the "general opinion" or what is being said around them, only then will an individual appreciate what is around him and be able to become a free thinker.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^Good stuff brother.

"None are more hoplessly enslaved, then those who falsely believe they are free." I think that is the quote you were looking for. 

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> ^^^Good stuff brother.
> 
> "None are more hoplessly enslaved, then those who falsely believe they are free." I think that is the quote you were looking for.
> 
> Peace


 LOL now you tell me, thats a brilliant quote which ill keep in my back pocket from now on .


----------



## sn00ze (Jun 4, 2010)

welcome to the machine


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2010)

When it happened for me it was like that moment in the Matrix when Neo learns of reality. Did any of you guys have similar experiences?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Everyday man.

I still am forced to question my sanity.

Peace


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 5, 2010)

its good to be able to sit down and think about things.. but i feel once u start thinking deep, u cant stop. and i dont think thats the best thing for your mind.
you will find yourself trying to think about everyway to do things, and the conciquences of each action. and in the end your like, what the hell should i do?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 5, 2010)

IMO...we all need to focuse on being more conscience..and trun off that damn brainwashing TV that has programed us all.

i challenge you all to TRY and go a 2 weeks with out any TV at all...its a start to opening your OWN mind & conscience...

oh yeah and the weed it hella helps too..lol


----------



## SHOSHON3N8TV (Jun 5, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> IMO...we all need to focuse on being more conscience..and trun off that damn brainwashing TV that has programed us all.
> 
> i challenge you all to TRY and go a 2 weeks with out any TV at all...its a start to opening your OWN mind & conscience...
> 
> oh yeah and the weed it hella helps too..lol


DEPROGRAMMED...reformatted

Nice thread...1st of all ur right meangreen! 
KILL UR TV! Mainstream media is abusive to our minds, induce consciousness from the unconsciousness...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 5, 2010)

well then maybe the fucks at BP should sit back and smoke for a day so they can figure out how to fix this oil leak.. maybe they should figure out how to fasten a shut off valve close to the ocean floor so when something happens in between the floor and surface it can be shut off.. hell maybe im just stoned..oh hell that's why i thought of it... makes you wonder if they have.. fucking dumb ass rocket scientists


----------



## John Doopey (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome thread! The way I see it, when we grow up we hear about how bad weed is and how pot makes you dumb and that's why they call it dope or whatever... Then later on in life we go on and try it and realize they lied to us. Maybe we do this subconsciously but we tend to question the truth or the widely accepted because we've uncovered one of those lies for ourselves. We then say "maybe I should think for myself next time." Hell, Carl Sagan (a pot smoker) did just that and he was widely accepted as a great thinker in his field which, coincidentally (in reference to the original post), just so happen to be cosmology.


----------



## SilkySmoke (Jun 6, 2010)

just curious....what do you guys mean specifically when you talk about the "brainwashing by media." What are the messages that media are trying to spread?

Thanks.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 6, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> IMO...we all need to focuse on being more conscience..and trun off that damn brainwashing TV that has programed us all.
> 
> i challenge you all to TRY and go a 2 weeks with out any TV at all...its a start to opening your OWN mind & conscience...
> 
> oh yeah and the weed it hella helps too..lol


lol thats so true luckily for me i got over this TV devil years ago, and believe me its a hell of a better difference without one. thats when freethinking stems.



SHOSHON3N8TV said:


> DEPROGRAMMED...reformatted
> 
> Nice thread...1st of all ur right meangreen!
> KILL UR TV! Mainstream media is abusive to our minds, induce consciousness from the unconsciousness...


 lol @ reformatted 


mygirls said:


> well then maybe the fucks at BP should sit back and smoke for a day so they can figure out how to fix this oil leak.. maybe they should figure out how to fasten a shut off valve close to the ocean floor so when something happens in between the floor and surface it can be shut off.. hell maybe im just stoned..oh hell that's why i thought of it... makes you wonder if they have.. fucking dumb ass rocket scientists


 lol i promise you if those wankers at bp had 1 spliff in between all of them they would figure it out. and if they cant they are fools, i bet we could on rollitup in a matter of hours fix that problem with organic power-flower and some juice and snacks.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 6, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> just curious....what do you guys mean specifically when you talk about the "brainwashing by media." What are the messages that media are trying to spread?
> 
> Thanks.


What we mean is a very broad spectrum of issues on every type of media coverage. but ill give you a tiny brief.

lets say we talk about the news, for the true free thinker news is almost 90% corrupt, i say 90% not a 100% because part of a good lie or game plan is to always include truths along side lies as its the best way to conceal a lie and the quickest way people can mentally digest a lie. for instance they show you stories about what happened or whats happening somewhere {eg:war on iraq} and they pour out their information on you, and because you dont know better you take that as TRUTH and dont question it at all and you swallow it even quicker and better when you see a fact that is mentioned in between somewhere that your brain recognizes it and quickly says "oh yea that's true" so you have a firmer belief in what is being said. 
in this sense, because you have submitted to that certain idea then if the government decide to invade they would not be worried about people's reactions because they know that most of the people are backing them up {and that is a very important part of why they do surveys, when you think oh its only a little question and answer sheet they are really collecting all of that from all over the place to see what the majority of the public opinion is before any moves are made}. notice how presenters and especially news presenters act on TV the next time you see them, notice the hypnosis language they use all the way from body language to eye concentration to hand movement etc... all that contributes to the digestion. Just like the Weapons of Mass Destruction {which were the basis to start the war in Iraq} were never found, but obviously those things are dusted under the rug and now they preoccupy people with things like "NATO soldiers killed" or "British hero is killed by bomb" and these are strong headlines that fuel hatred towards a people or certain country from the public point of view that they forget that their army INVADED those people country on a lie, stole its resources and killed hundreds of thousands. And instead of the people saying what the hell are we doing there in the first place they are instead saying we need to give our troops more funding and more weapons to tackle terrorism in those country's. effectively "welcome to brainwashing".


when media is mentioned it can mean anything from billboards to internet to youtube to TV to radio etc... so notice how they have all the angles covered.
Now lets take some other example.
You hear all the time Islam mistreats women and etc... and they chop of heads and so on. and that's all nice and dandy for the ignorant which believes straight away. but what you dont notice is that more than 50,000 every year convert to Islam in the USA alone and that more than 70% are women. Does it even help to say that its by FAR the fastest growing religion in the world? that doesn't make sense to me at all.
why the hell would all these people all over the world convert to something so barbaric {if it is} and even worse mostly women. now that doesnt make sense. so that means that there is another brainwashing agenda that is being passed around and if you follow the trail you will see that this Islamophobia agenda started wayyyyy before 1920, and since then there has been 100s of thousands of books against Islam. so you would be mistaken to think this happened after 2001.
And to a worse effect there are hundreds of fake Islamic sites that have been created by anonymous sources, are maintained daily and are a great diversion and misconception of what real Islam is and have a huge content of fake lies and Islamic laws. now who would benefit from sites like those? it doesn't make sense to say that normal people like me and you have time to sit at home and create a fake Islamic website, maintain, update, respond to questions and divert people from truth for no reason
and now Muslims are forced to search through the internet and find these fake and misleading sites in order to publish and expose them on Real Muslim sites .

And i can list loads and loads of subjects.

but to have the best understanding i think the best way to explain this to you would be the effects of brainwashing about the plant you adore. You have seen all the types of rubbish info and lies thrown around to keep cannabis illegal. and you even see how corrupt tv programs, presenters and doctors all collaborate for that purpose.
why? well im sure most of not all the people on this website know and its because they simply make too much money they way it is now that it would be a blow to their pockets to legalize it. since they cant regulate it like alcohol or cigarettes.


----------



## swishatwista (Jun 6, 2010)

Weed opens your body, which opens your mind


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 6, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> What we mean is a very broad spectrum of issues on every type of media coverage. but ill give you a tiny brief.
> 
> lets say we talk about the news, for the true free thinker news is almost 90% corrupt, i say 90% not a 100% because part of a good lie or game plan is to always include truths along side lies as its the best way to conceal a lie and the quickest way people can mentally digest a lie. for instance they show you stories about what happened or whats happening somewhere {eg:war on iraq} and they pour out their information on you, and because you dont know better you take that as TRUTH and dont question it at all and you swallow it even quicker and better when you see a fact that is mentioned in between somewhere that your brain recognizes it and quickly says "oh yea that's true" so you have a firmer belief in what is being said.
> in this sense, because you have submitted to that certain idea then if the government decide to invade they would not be worried about people's reactions because they know that most of the people are backing them up {and that is a very important part of why they do surveys, when you think oh its only a little question and answer sheet they are really collecting all of that from all over the place to see what the majority of the public opinion is before any moves are made}. notice how presenters and especially news presenters act on TV the next time you see them, notice the hypnosis language they use all the way from body language to eye concentration to hand movement etc... all that contributes to the digestion. Just like the Weapons of Mass Destruction {which were the basis to start the war in Iraq} were never found, but obviously those things are dusted under the rug and now they preoccupy people with things like "NATO soldiers killed" or "British hero is killed by bomb" and these are strong headlines that fuel hatred towards a people or certain country from the public point of view that they forget that their army INVADED those people country on a lie, stole its resources and killed hundreds of thousands. And instead of the people saying what the hell are we doing there in the first place they are instead saying we need to give our troops more funding and more weapons to tackle terrorism in those country's. effectively "welcome to brainwashing".
> ...


HOLY SHIT! Good explanation.

To collaborate on that; the way TV works is it induces you into an alpha wave state which means you are much more suggestible. Coupled with a persons incapability to critically think (e.g the public education system), can lead to wide spread zombification. Notice; they seem to keep the same hosts on for years as a form of authority to the public, as its the only thing they can relate to.

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> HOLY SHIT! Good explanation.
> 
> To collaborate on that; the way TV works is it induces you into an alpha wave state which means you are much more suggestible. Coupled with a persons incapability to critically think (e.g the public education system), can lead to wide spread zombification. Notice; they seem to keep the same hosts on for years as a form of authority to the public, as its the only thing they can relate to.
> 
> Peace


 thx .
lol i liked this alpha wave state thingy.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 6, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> What we mean is a very broad spectrum of issues on every type of media coverage. but ill give you a tiny brief.
> 
> lets say we talk about the news, for the true free thinker news is almost 90% corrupt, i say 90% not a 100% because part of a good lie or game plan is to always include truths along side lies as its the best way to conceal a lie and the quickest way people can mentally digest a lie. for instance they show you stories about what happened or whats happening somewhere {eg:war on iraq} and they pour out their information on you, and because you dont know better you take that as TRUTH and dont question it at all and you swallow it even quicker and better when you see a fact that is mentioned in between somewhere that your brain recognizes it and quickly says "oh yea that's true" so you have a firmer belief in what is being said.
> in this sense, because you have submitted to that certain idea then if the government decide to invade they would not be worried about people's reactions because they know that most of the people are backing them up {and that is a very important part of why they do surveys, when you think oh its only a little question and answer sheet they are really collecting all of that from all over the place to see what the majority of the public opinion is before any moves are made}. notice how presenters and especially news presenters act on TV the next time you see them, notice the hypnosis language they use all the way from body language to eye concentration to hand movement etc... all that contributes to the digestion. Just like the Weapons of Mass Destruction {which were the basis to start the war in Iraq} were never found, but obviously those things are dusted under the rug and now they preoccupy people with things like "NATO soldiers killed" or "British hero is killed by bomb" and these are strong headlines that fuel hatred towards a people or certain country from the public point of view that they forget that their army INVADED those people country on a lie, stole its resources and killed hundreds of thousands. And instead of the people saying what the hell are we doing there in the first place they are instead saying we need to give our troops more funding and more weapons to tackle terrorism in those country's. effectively "welcome to brainwashing".
> ...


 
good stuff man..hit the nail on the head..we live in a world of "PSYOPS". every one should GOOGLE that shit..then you'll see it EVERYWERE!!!


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 6, 2010)

yes its amazing how little tv i've been watching the last few years. Turning off the cable was the best thing that i could've done. Don't get me wrong i still watch the Sunday night cartoons. 

Watch a few anti-depression commercials and you'll be fucking depressed...rediculous.


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jun 6, 2010)

ya seeit rasta..? JAAAHHH RASTAFAR-II

more PPL need to open tha EYEZ..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 8, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Watch a few anti-depression commercials and you'll be fucking depressed...rediculous.


lmfao, TRUTH!

+rep sir


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 17, 2010)

The biggest things weed has done for me is open my mind and make me want to be a gardener


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 19, 2010)

poeple need to back off on technology and start moving backwards, imo. I hope to be as self-sufficient as my grandparents are. If you live in the city, get out now.


----------



## Passafire (Jun 19, 2010)

i used to be soooo narrow-minded.. even when i started smoking weed. i was a part time smoker in high school, and have smoked pretty heavily for about 2 years after i got through probation and all that BS. then i had a major enlightenment the first time i tripped shrooms. it planted a seed in my mind and i've been thinking differently about everything ever since. i've been so much more content with life, previously i felt like i was waiting for something to happen, not living in the moment at all. now i embrace the moment and see it for it truly is.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 19, 2010)

Do you think that shrooms opens the mind, almost to the point where you can SEE the spiritual world? ive never done it, idk if i ever will, but it really seems trippy... almost too scary for me. Ive heard of people seeing angels, and ive heard of people seeing demons... i would prefer angels lol


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 19, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Do you think that shrooms opens the mind, almost to the point where you can SEE the spiritual world? ive never done it, idk if i ever will, but it really seems trippy... almost too scary for me. Ive heard of people seeing angels, and ive heard of people seeing demons... i would prefer angels lol


3 or more big hits held in of pure n, n DMT will be the closest you can get to the spiritual realm that youll actually be able to remember part of consciously. Maybe a K-Hole (with Ketamine) Ive heard of people supposedly going there, a lot more of out-of-body experiences floating around the physical and deeper realms.

Also in the deeper sleep stages (further in than normal dreaming) our brain produces more DMT while we sleep and this is another way. Close to the same thing as taking DMT but youll go through the stages and wont remember any of it the far majority of the time. The same way its easier to do astral projection and remote viewing.

I would think very strong trips of other psychedelics like Mushrooms, LSD might do the trick, but on a normal dose trip you wont get close to that far, maybe have a better understanding of it in your brain and get some good visuals but no spirit world or angels.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.dreamviews.com/

So i like the idea of lucid dreaming, is the DMT being produced in the deep stages of REM sleep?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 21, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> http://www.dreamviews.com/
> 
> So i like the idea of lucid dreaming, is the DMT being produced in the deep stages of REM sleep?


Yeah, I believe its produced in all stages of sleep but especially in REM sleep.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

I got a question... When we talk to or hang out with closed minded people, should we expose our viewpoints and thoughts that might be controversial, or should we let them have a hit from our pipe first? lol


----------



## Dylan philosophy (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow i Loved the way you put that man, i've signed up just to be able to write back to you. theres no way you are ranting mate because i wanna here more. Im similar in the way i started smoking when i was about 14 now im 20. Ive been into unlocking myself the past year, i work hard for my company but all the time i know its bullshit working hard for car, house material items which are all just toys in life to keep us distracted from reality.

Im half English and half Iraqi (if you believe in borders) and HAVENT SMOKED A JOINT IN 2 WEEKS !!!!! not because im trying to quit because my job moves me round europe (not to enjoy it, just to work 14 hours a day like a slave) i want to just quit my job but am scared of not having a house or food...or COD saying that ect, so i keep trooping on. Im a like minded guy who always tries putting my mind in the mind of others and being half cast i naturally want to find out what is going on in the world. I CRIED when US marines killed my Grandma in Basra, Iraq in 2003, i cried to this day when i see 35,000 people killed in Syria this year and i feel emotional to how the world is going with corruption in every country but find it difficult to get angry with politicians because i feel sorry for them (how they're brought up in rich families to private schools to top Universitys) they dont understand (I THINK). ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY THESE DAYS POLITICIANS PLANT SEEDS OF DESTRUCTION IN ELYSIUM FIELDS. 

THE HUMAN BEING USE'S 17% OF THEIR BRAIN ON AVERAGE....THANK FUCK FOR SMOKING PHAT BIFFS MY MIND IS BREAKING THE SHACKLES. 

i have a wierd way of typing i know haha, and i completly agree with the part you say with "" if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit"" but fuck it i dont care what people think i wanna live free without peoples perception bothering me.................................................................................TAKE ME TO THE ISLAND !!


----------



## Dylan philosophy (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow i Loved the way you put that man, i've signed up just to be able to write back to you. theres no way you are ranting mate because i wanna here more. Im similar in the way i started smoking when i was about 14 now im 20. Ive been into unlocking myself the past year, i work hard for my company but all the time i know its bullshit working hard for car, house material items which are all just toys in life to keep us distracted from reality.

Im half English and half Iraqi (if you believe in borders) and HAVENT SMOKED A JOINT IN 2 WEEKS !!!!! not because im trying to quit because my job moves me round europe (not to enjoy it, just to work 14 hours a day like a slave) i want to just quit my job but am scared of not having a house or food...or COD saying that ect, so i keep trooping on. Im a like minded guy who always tries putting my mind in the mind of others and being half cast i naturally want to find out what is going on in the world. I CRIED when US marines killed my Grandma in Basra, Iraq in 2003, i cried to this day when i see 35,000 people killed in Syria this year and i feel emotional to how the world is going with corruption in every country but find it difficult to get angry with politicians because i feel sorry for them (how they're brought up in rich families to private schools to top Universitys) they dont understand (I THINK). ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY THESE DAYS POLITICIANS PLANT SEEDS OF DESTRUCTION IN ELYSIUM FIELDS. 

THE HUMAN BEING USE'S 17% OF THEIR BRAIN ON AVERAGE....THANK FUCK FOR SMOKING PHAT BIFFS MY MIND IS BREAKING THE SHACKLES. 

i have a wierd way of typing i know haha, and i completly agree with the part you say with "" if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit"" but fuck it i dont care what people think i wanna live free without peoples perception bothering me.................................................................................TAKE ME TO THE ISLAND !!


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 21, 2012)

Killer Vanilla said:


> iv been smoking since the age of 11 im now 20, i honestly think smoking weed has opened my mind, when i look around i see nothing but pawns who cant use there brain, they think they need to work 9-5 to support an economy and "making something of your life" is - working in a pointless job and one day having a mortage and a house
> 
> that is such a small dream, i have changed so much the last year i use to never think into anything and just be part of the typical earth and if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit, but there the people whos brains are blocked from thinking anything but what they were brang up to believe and never even think to look into the sky and see whats going on
> 
> ...


I certainly agree. There are many people who do not question life beyond what is presented to them. I believe weed helps people gain an alternate perspective. Without some guidance or other influence though, weed can open someone's mind to bullshit. Like the guy who thinks the CIA plants chips in everyone pets. 

So there must be some other factors involved besides the weed. Expect these feelings you are having to grow stronger as you get older and learn more. The odd thing is, although opening your mind and recognizing all the BS that goes on daily seems like a good thing, you will be hated on because of it.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Nov 1, 2012)

its awesome to come back to the thread 2 years later and see it still going, i feel like a douche for leaving you all and not checking! bet i guess i thought this topic would crash and fall on the 1st day but its great to see people agree which i guess i was surprised at.



Heisenberg said:


> I certainly agree. There are many people who do not question life beyond what is presented to them. I believe weed helps people gain an alternate perspective. Without some guidance or other influence though, weed can open someone's mind to bullshit. Like the guy who thinks the CIA plants chips in everyone pets.
> 
> So there must be some other factors involved besides the weed. Expect these feelings you are having to grow stronger as you get older and learn more. The odd thing is, although opening your mind and recognizing all the BS that goes on daily seems like a good thing, you will be hated on because of it.


yeah i do agree i have heard some ludicrous stories that don't come close to making sense lol vintage stoner persona i guess.


some good comments here and i still feel the same except with the realisation of how deep the corruption really goes, 

this is a great watch - http://shop.pstv.tv/content/true-history-marijuana
i find it a shame there charging so much for it though as it would be nice to get the message out for cannabis's sake not profits sake. BUT THAT'S BUSINESS....sigh

but its got really good information and shows adverts spreading lies from early 1900s

on a brighter note heres a great track!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfHQ1xd0of8


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 4, 2012)

You open your mind, cannabis just helps you think deeper.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2012)

When I would get stoned (haven't smoked in over 2 months) I would get unusually focused on whatever I'd be doing. Things like reading or building something are so interesting when high. Playing RTS PC games is also really fun because they involve a lot of strategy.


----------



## CallMeOblivion (Aug 21, 2013)

Handson said:


> Yes we have a winner
> 
> People are brainwashed, you are free to do as we tell you.
> 
> Glad you are awake, it's a difficult experience to go through, I though I was going crazy LOL




I had that same problem for months, my parents even asked me if i would considder asking to help me.
they thought i was crazy. glad i've never done that, they put you full with medication to continue the brainwash.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 28, 2013)

Killer Vanilla said:


> iv been smoking since the age of 11 im now 20, i honestly think smoking weed has opened my mind, when i look around i see nothing but pawns who cant use there brain, they think they need to work 9-5 to support an economy and "making something of your life" is - working in a pointless job and one day having a mortage and a house
> 
> that is such a small dream, i have changed so much the last year i use to never think into anything and just be part of the typical earth and if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit, but there the people whos brains are blocked from thinking anything but what they were brang up to believe and never even think to look into the sky and see whats going on
> 
> ...


well I must say it does allow you to focus...and if you focus on all that you do, it will be good !


----------



## darrellduaner (Oct 8, 2013)

i feel like weed opens your mind....

and lets the intelligence escape...

i've smoked pot since i was a teen and I had a friend who I hung out with a lot until i started smoking. we remained friends, but i hung out with my stoner friends more. (fast forward a bit)

yeah im 23 and recently laid off and he graduated yale and works for microsoft. we still have the same interests, like HPMOR and DBZ abridged and racist jokes, but i definitely feel like he is better off for not getting stoned off his ass and doing something. oh yeah but he's white so fuck him!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 8, 2013)

Killer Vanilla said:


> iv been smoking since the age of 11 im now 20, i honestly think smoking weed has opened my mind, when i look around i see nothing but pawns who cant use there brain, they think they need to work 9-5 to support an economy and "making something of your life" is - working in a pointless job and one day having a mortage and a house
> 
> that is such a small dream, i have changed so much the last year i use to never think into anything and just be part of the typical earth and if i red what im putting right now i would laugh like hahaha what a cringe faggit, but there the people whos brains are blocked from thinking anything but what they were brang up to believe and never even think to look into the sky and see whats going on
> 
> ...


LOL @ "he was just brain unlocked years before me"

[video=youtube_share;Jfq3c4Cf1Fs]http://youtu.be/Jfq3c4Cf1Fs[/video]


----------

